# View from my new office



## em_tee_w (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, so it's a cubicle, but it has an unobstructed eastern exposure and views of the Diablo Mountains. R-T-L:
Phrag SomeDyingBesseaeCross
Phrag ProbablyCaricinumXLongifolium
Phrag Cardinale 'Birchwood'
Phrag besseae fma. flavum - from Woodstream
Phrag SomeBesseaeCross
Phrag Sedenii
Paph delenatii fma alba - from Piping Rock
Paph Angela - from Krull Smith
Paph supardii 'Crystelle' - from Krull Smith
Paph Yang-Ji Diamond - from the Little Greenhouse

Mike


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 12, 2013)

very nice.... hobbies bleeding into work. My company merged and we get new offices after xmas. Hopefully they won't mind if I take a similar approach.

I told them that if they let me setup some benches in the warehouse they will always know where to find me.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2013)

You do know that offices get very dry and there's almost no airflow if they power down afterhours, right?


----------



## em_tee_w (Dec 12, 2013)

Yarrrrgh, there be ways of mitigating dry air me maties...
Plus, I think lots of air movement is counter productive in a drier environment, and it's better than where they'd be otherwise...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck, some of them sound like they need a vacation to NYC.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2013)

That's quite a line-up you have there, Mike!


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2013)

I see relaxation there in the office. I think it's a very good idea for all
offices where tension is rather high. Turn your chair around, look at the
mountains, see growing things...instant tension relief. A little two gallon
Holmes humidifier right under that window might be a big help with your
plants.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome view!


----------



## Justin (Dec 13, 2013)

lovely! please share pics of your supardii division when it flowers.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 15, 2013)

Just my opinion, but I think some of the paphs look grossly overpotted, which could lead to problems.


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 27, 2015)

Update:
New office (same job), new grow space.
The previous office window was a direct east exposure with some sort of low-E coating on it, so they plants got unobstructed sun in the morning then diffuse light through the window + office light the rest of the time.
The new office has a much more transparent coating on it, so not much infrared gets through but lots more visible light. So I put up the paper towels to not scorch the leaves, but it might be too much. The window is also a south-east exposure, so more sunlight hours.

The Phrag SomeDyingBesseaeCross ended up dying, as did the Phrag besseae fma. flavum, which was very weak to begin with. The Paph delenatii fma. alba appeared to be on the brink but is recovering. The Phrag ProbablyCaricinumXLongifolium and the Paph Angela took a while to adjust but seem to be doing pretty well now.
The other phrags have doubled in size and are BS (or nearly so). The Paph supardii 'Crystelle' is growing well and spiked, but that was damaged in the move.
The Paph Yang-Ji Diamond is growing incredibly and has started 2 new growths in addition to several large leaves.

Mike


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2015)

that's too bad i was looking forward to seeing the supardii flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2015)

They all look good.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, what Dot said. The survivors of the move look very
good. Hard to decide about muting the light or seeing that
view. I love mountains.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hopefully you have the best of both worlds. Your excellent plants and still a view over the paper towels. Can't think of better distractions to have at work.


----------



## em_tee_w (Mar 30, 2015)

The new office still has a view of the mountains to the east, but is 8.5 miles west. Plus, the orientation of the office means the mountain view is much more distant. However, my cubicle has a view of the parking structure and golf course...


----------

